# Chopped OC-2



## phi1 (Aug 16, 2020)

Built this from the vero layout here.








						Chopped Boss OC-2
					

I've finished my Chopped Boss OC-2 build. When it comes to octavers nothing can beat the tracking on a digital one, but for a DIY project th...




					vulcanofx.blogspot.com
				




Sounds awesome, really enjoying it.  Compared it with my friends Boss OC-2 that I'm borrowing and it sounds comparable (minus the 2 Oct knob on the Boss).

It is a pretty involved vero build (lot of parts, links, standing components, etc).  A pcb for this would be great if I ever want to build another (hint).


----------



## caiofilipini (Aug 16, 2020)

Looks great, love the simple graphics!


----------

